
With Funding In Tow, Uniiverse Launches Platform For Collaborative Living - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/07/with-funding-in-tow-uniiverse-launches-a-platform-for-collaborative-living/
======
BenjaminCoe
Adam, the CTO at Uniiverse, is a good friend of mine. I know for a fact that
they believe fully in what they're doing. I think the idea of building a
social network around bringing people together in the real world is awesome.

~~~
craigfollett
Hey Ben. Craig here, CEO of Uniiverse. Actually, Uniiverse is not a social
network. We believe that the social layer has been built. The next decade is
about the engagement layer, and we are building the platform that connects
people for real life interactions. We are a marketplace (across the full value
chain i.e. create > discover > book > pay > review), and we are aiming to get
people offline.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
I guess I don't fully understand the nuance between a social network and an
engagement layer ;)

------
eligottlieb
Isn't this just really a nicer Craigslist with some social-trust components?

~~~
craigfollett
Craigslist is just a listing site (create > discover). Uniiverse is an end-to-
end marketplace, with integrated payments (create > discover > book > pay >
review).

